
Uber Ex-CEO Travis Kalanick Knew of Stolen Google Files - LukaAl
https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-ex-ceo-travis-kalanick-knew-of-stolen-google-files-1498163977
======
Analemma_
For those of you blocked by the WSJ's paywall, this is no longer speculation,
it's coming from Uber's own attorneys that Kalanick knew Levandowski had the
files and told him not to bring them to Uber.

I can't see this as a good development for Uber. Their lawyers say it
disproves the theory that Kalanick wanted Levandowski to steal the files, and
maybe that's true, but now Uber has to explain why they knew Levandowski stole
IP from Waymo and then covered it up and hired him anyway.

Still plenty of popcorn left in this saga.

~~~
LukaAl
There's one interesting point. Until they said they didn't know that
Lewandowski had Waymo's material they could basically claim plausible
deniability (don't know how that work in a civil lawsuit). But now they
admitted they knew Lewandowski had that data. To me, that's kind of an
admission that Otto's tech was tainted. Yes, probably Google still needs to
demonstrate it has been used by Uber, but it is a huge move forward...

